# Do you play mobile games?



## dude98 (Jun 29, 2014)

I used to, but I only play Plague Inc.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 29, 2014)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 29, 2014)

Never. I get bored of them so quickly.


----------



## Radagast (Jun 29, 2014)

I should probably get a mobile device huh


----------



## Pirate (Jun 29, 2014)

I did play them for a bit last year, mainly because I was doing a lot of travelling, so I wanted to keep myself busy. Nowadays though, it's incredibly rare that I bother with them anymore.

I've played Candy Crush, Pet Rescue, Farm Heroes, Robot Unicorn Attack 2, My Little Pony, Hay Day and Tetris.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 29, 2014)

I play one iOS app, and one app only.


----------



## Aesthetic (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes I love playing Snake


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 29, 2014)

Yep. I can't use my 3DS until July, so I've been playing a ton of moblie games on my Nook HD.


----------



## magmortar (Jun 30, 2014)

I play a couple garbage games to pass the time. Cool mobile games I have and played include: Layton Brothers Mystery Room, Tengami, and Shin Megami Tensei I.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 30, 2014)

I used to play a couple, but not anymore. They generally suck so bad, so I just play my 3DS or Vita instead now. Mobile Games tend to chew up your phone battery really badly as well.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 30, 2014)

I got confused for a second because I was all: "The 3DS is mobile..."

Then I read the poll, lol.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 30, 2014)

No, they're super boring.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 30, 2014)

I don't play them in my free time really, but more when I'm bored at school or in a waiting room (at the hospital, for example). When there's a craze going on, I'll usually download and give it a try to see what the fuss is about.
I often get bored of mobile games quickly.


----------



## nammie (Jun 30, 2014)

yep, I usually delete my old games and get some new ones every once in a while. The only one I've had for ages is candy crush haha
playing puzzle & dragons the most atm! and also some more... chill games where you just... collect things lmao like mogumon and mushroom garden.


----------



## Mario97 (Jun 30, 2014)

I play Angry Birds to pass time if I'm really bored.
But I've been playing World of Tanks on my iPad. It's super fun as I don't have XBL to play the Xbox version and my laptop is not fast enough to run the PC version so its nice.
Besides that, no not really.


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm assuming emulators don't count? Cause all them new apps aren't games, they're head hurters.


----------



## dude98 (Jun 30, 2014)

PaperLuigi3 said:


> I'm assuming emulators don't count? Cause all them new apps aren't games, they're head hurters.


You can count emulators. I use it to play Earthbound. (I wish I had a Wii U)


----------



## oath2order (Jul 1, 2014)

EMULATORS YAS.


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a GBC, a GBA, an NES, an SNES, and a PlayStation emulator on my phone.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 1, 2014)

Wordfeud and Candy Crush (my sister got me hooked on it lol)


----------



## Holla (Jul 2, 2014)

Just a few, a lot less now that I have a 3DS.


----------



## Improv (Jul 2, 2014)

I play Plague Inc. on my Kindle & on my iPhone I don't really play games except when in a waiting room.


----------



## Mig (Jul 3, 2014)

I only play one game on my mobile device, and that's PvZ 2, although I haven't played it in a while.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 3, 2014)

Rarely, Plague Inc. is one of the main ones I'll play.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jul 3, 2014)

I do, such as PvZ 2, Sims 3, and some others I can't remember.


----------



## butterflygems31 (Jul 3, 2014)

I did when I lost my 3ds charger. Reached level 590 on candy crush so I still play at times.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jul 3, 2014)

Nope. I never have in my life, and I never will once play those disgraceful "games". I stick to Console/Handheld Console gaming, where there's true gems.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 3, 2014)

If for some reason I forget my Vita and 3DS, I might play some Game Dev Story, Princess Punt or whatever I feel like playing at the time.


----------



## Byngo (Jul 3, 2014)

No. They're absolutely horrid and bit worth my time


----------



## Elise (Jul 3, 2014)

I used to be obsessed with Candy Crush but stopped playing when I bought my 3DS. These days I never play mobile games at home anymore because I have my 3DS but play occasionally if I'm bored waiting for an appointment or bus.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 6, 2014)

I've played flappy bird. That's really only because of the hype, though. I don't play mobile games.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jul 6, 2014)

Sometimes when I'm really bored or don't have access to wifi I play apps ^.^


----------



## TrainerRosie (Jul 6, 2014)

Nope. Don't have a mobile device.


----------



## loveguts (Jul 6, 2014)

I mostly play line play and that's about it..


----------



## yro (Jul 6, 2014)

I play School Idol. It's a really fun rhythm game! Super addictive.
Other than that though, not really. They don't tend to hold my attention for very long!


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 6, 2014)

I use to play them but now I dont have enough space for them on my phone. =P


----------



## easpa (Jul 6, 2014)

Sometimes I play jubeat and reflec beat but not a whole lot else apart from those two.


----------



## Vinathi (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes, since I don't bring my 3DS everywhere with me. Mostly 2048, that alpaca game, and other meaningless games lol


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 9, 2014)

I used to play a lot of mobile games but now that my phone can't handle games, I barely play much. Happy Street is the only mobile game I play now.


----------



## Dragonqueen0912 (Jul 9, 2014)

used to play them all the time. Now I only play sims on my phone when there's a new update, and get whatever it is instantly because I have infinite Simileons and LP xD


----------



## Celsica (Jul 9, 2014)

I played Temple Run for a while when I first got a smartphone, back when everyone seemed to be playing/have played Temple Run. Also had a pretty good run with a little game called Jetpack Joyride; it was really fun. 

I don't really mobile game actively, but I am interested to see how I might be able to play some older games I missed via mobile, like Final Fantasy 6, Final Fantasy Tactics: War of the Lions, and Dragon Quest 8. Though I'd really like to please these on a tablet, if possible.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 9, 2014)

I only play a couple games. Mostly because mobile games are really bad, but some are very good like Plague Inc., BTD5, and JetCarStunts.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 9, 2014)

I do, but only when I'm on the go, my 3DS isn't with me, or basically in any situation my PC isn't available for use of games. ^^


----------



## SaturnGreed (Jul 10, 2014)

for mobile games, im playing clash of clans, 2048 and megatropolis


----------



## Candypoop (Jul 11, 2014)

i use emulators to play old gameboy games! i can't really fit any super cool hd games on my phone because it's filled with animal crossing and pokemon soundtracks oops


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 11, 2014)

If you've ever taken the subway, you're bound to play mobile games

2048, 100 balls, threes, jetpack joyride, most kairosoft games, etc.


----------



## dude98 (Jul 12, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> If you've ever taken the subway, you're bound to play mobile games
> 
> 2048, 100 balls, threes, jetpack joyride, most kairosoft games, etc.


I used to play Jetpack Joyride.  The jetpacks are just cosmetic though like in Fruit Ninja


----------



## JCnator (Jul 12, 2014)

Because I want to have my mobile phone available at any given time, I'd avoid playing games with it at all. Thankfully, I happen to have my dedicated portable gaming devices for that purpose.


----------



## Nage (Jul 13, 2014)

no. 8gb iphone filled with apps for texting/chatting and photos/videos/music :v


----------

